# Wilkes County Reports



## Marsupial

Any reports from Wilkes? Doesn’t look like any white oaks this year on my place. red oak crop looks fair. Also not much in the way of muscadines or persimmons. 

As typical on my place, getting mostly doe pics on trail cams and a few small bucks. Waiting for a mature buck or two to start showing up soon. Usually begins on my place early October. 

I finally closed last week on an additional 30 acres that borders my land. Hunted it last weekend and first deer I saw was a really nice mature 8 pointer. He winded me at 75-80 yards at 8am. 
Then at 9:00 five mature does came in. No fawns. I shot a doe at 25 yards and she crashed 50 yards away.  
When I got down I found a huge community scrape that all the does we’re visiting. The buck was probably on way to check it if he hadn’t smelled me. 
While I dragged out doe, saw a few more scrapes and several nice rubs. Gonna be a good spot!!!

Looks like we may get some rain week after next. Gonna finish planting food plots then!


----------



## Thunder Head

I hunted down there opening weekend.

I didn't see anything Saturday. Even though the deer had been in the food plot everyday that week at aprox. 5:15. Lots of night time pics.

Hunted a different property Sunday morning. Saw one deer at 9:30. Sun got on me shortly after 10. I had to get down. Bumped into a deer on the way out.


----------



## cr00241

I’ve only went one time and it was brutal walking in. I know I stunk up the woods. Been getting good deer pictures and the shooter showed up the last 15 mins of legal time last night. Hopefully next week when I can go he will still be around. Usually when the weather drops the bucks leave me. Fawns on camera this spring indicated the does were bred around Halloween. Things should be getting good once this heat breaks.


----------



## deermaster13

I hope to be able to go this weekend and put the ole hawken to good use. Maybe taking my grandson hopefully as well. Been really dry and NO rain around Tignall, area


----------



## cr00241

It rained in Tignall yesterday. Actually the front of the property got some rain and towards the back where I want a foodplot didnt get a drop. The whole county needs a good steady rain.


----------



## JWT

Found a bunch of scrapes this weekend , didn’t hunt , had some decent bucks on cam cruiseing


----------



## cr00241

Found a couple of rubs when I got done hunting yesterday morning. I did some light rattling and grunting. Had a doe and fawn come running in after I rattled. Then I heard grunting and looked, it was another doe that came running in. I was going to shoot her but the momma doe ran her off and I couldn't pull back because the momma doe was facing my direction. Had a small back come cruising by too. Glad we got some rain and more is in the forecast for today.


----------



## JWT

Anything this weekend


----------



## deermaster13

Looks like a few nice ones killed this weekend. We hunted Sunday and seen lots of does but no bucks. Lots of white oaks dropping around the house. Sure glad to see the rain Saturday we sure needed it even if on opening morning. Good luck to all y'all.


----------



## sea trout

I'm hoping for a good weekend forecast for Wilkes Co this coming weekend!!!
I wanna have a good time cookin and partyin and get these kids on some more bucks and pigs to kill!!!
I saw a lotta does and fawns last weekend, Nephew saw a good buck and killed it. But I'm tired of bringing half of rocky branch home with me under the truck!!! Too much rain for our road system makes it very VERY hard


----------



## cr00241

Bucks are on the move because they have left my property! Haven't gotten a good buck on camera in 3 weeks probably. Alot of does and young deer. Hopefully they will start coming back around with this colder weather coming. Seen some new rubs around my place.


----------



## JWT

Headed down for a few days , should be getting right


----------



## deermaster13

Been a little slow.for me these last few days and then like a switch this morning was awesome. Seen 3 does and every one had a bucks behind her, 5 different bucks and one was a nice 8 but I couldn't get him to stop. I'm taking tomorrow off and hunt most of the day. Good luck to all yall!


----------



## sea trout

Bucks n does startin to run eachother in our area. 
Lot of action this weekend!
Both my kids got bucks!
Will make post on deer section tomorrow.
Good luck y'all! These next 2 weeks gonna be awesome!!


----------



## sea trout




----------



## JWT

Headed down tomorrow thru Monday, hoping I aint to late , anybody seen any action this week


----------



## sea trout

Good luck JWT!!


----------



## cr00241

Hunted yesterday, does by them selves just browsing, small bucks cruising around. Me and a buddy saw a total of 5 does yesterday evening and not one had anything around them. This is in Washington. In Tignall where I hunt also, they were chasing this past weekend and two nice ones were killed near me. One weighed 232lbs.


----------



## deermaster13

This one was killed yesterday morning running does.


----------



## nikolay1986

deermaster13 said:


> This one was killed yesterday morning running does.



Nice buck. What part of Wilkes you killed him.


----------



## deermaster13

I didn't kill it one of my buddies killed it behind my horse pasture. Danburg  area


----------



## sea trout

Went yesterday and this mornin.
Didn't see any bucks but I did on 2 occasions see fawns in the food plots all by them selves. Maybe their mamma's are busy somewhere.


----------



## nikolay1986

How is hunting usually Thanksgiving weekend?  Property is in Beulah area. 2nd rut ?


----------



## deermaster13

Hello from Wilkes county. Guess season kinda slowing down. My son in law got a pretty 8 point Tuesday but it's been slow seeing many bucks. Deer seem to be in fields and food plots more. Hope rest of everyone season goes well.


----------



## Marsupial

I had great season. The new 30 acres I bought paid off. Killed a doe off it in bow season. Daughter killed a young buck off it opening weekend. Killed a 4.5 yr old 8 pointer I’ve been watching for 3 years on Nov 1st. And killed the biggest buck of my life off it on Nov 8th. A 130” 9 pointer. lots of deer hitting the feeders and food plots now. Going back next weekend for last deer hunt, hoping kids can put one more in the freezer.


----------



## cr00241

Ready for turkey season. Got some on camera and hopefully they wont disappear this season!


----------



## Marsupial

Bucks have started shedding horns. My wireless trail cam showed two bucks last night missing a side. Both bucks had a full set night before last. This seems to be a month earlier than usual?


----------



## deermaster13

Haven't seen any around my house dropping yet. Been seeing several while running my lines early mornings.


----------



## deermaster13

Good friend of mine killed this one past season and just got him back. Just gets my blood pumping for this season. Never know what may be behind a doe. Hope all on here are doing well.


----------



## cr00241

deermaster13 said:


> Good friend of mine killed this one past season and just got him back. Just gets my blood pumping for this season. Never know what may be behind a doe. Hope all on here are doing well.



That's a real good one! Was it from Wilkes?


----------



## deermaster13

Yes it's a Wilkes county deer


----------



## Duff

That’s a fine Wilkes Co buck!!


----------



## cr00241

I had one similar to that on camera for 3 years in Washington. He is a good one!


----------



## cr00241

Good rain we had! I'm going to plant the dove field Monday and hopefully we will get some good rain this summer so the field will do well.


----------



## Marsupial

Hope you got to plant yesterday. I mowed in between rain. Clover plots look amazing now. A few weeks ago I fertilized and sprayed them with clethedim. They’ve never looked so good. Also this year I had two new plots cleared that total 2.5 acres. Planted them in Soybeans, Cowpeas, sunn hemp, sun flower, sorghum, buckwheat and Alyce clover. They are starting to come up good!


----------



## cr00241

Got the dove field planted and had sprouts 5 days later. With more rain coming, it should be a good crop of brown top for the doves this year.


----------



## deermaster13

Hoping to get my.planted soon as well. We got a little rain this evening.


----------



## deermaster13

Wilkes hunters good luck out there. Been finding a few white oaks dropping. Managed to get plots planted. Been slow.Getting started this year but looking forward to season.


----------



## Marsupial

Plots looking great. Acorns starting to fall. Lots of deer on property. Good luck to all! 
I didn’t mean for that to sound like a poem.


----------



## Marsupial

Having a weird start to season. Opposite of the norm. Usually very few or no good bucks all summer and then start seeing them often on camera by October. This year had several good ones and theve all disappeared. Only an occasional small buck lately. Still tons of does, maybe more than ever.


----------



## deermaster13

Food plots are looking good for us as well. Gonna get some fertilizer on them before this rain comes in. White oaks that have acorns are loaded down! We usually don't see bucks on camera till the end of October. Plenty does though. Hopefully all will have a good season.


----------



## deermaster13

Good luck this morning!


----------



## Marsupial

In the tree on just about the nicest opening morning that I can remember. Looking over some hardwoods between two thickets.


----------



## deermaster13

Beautiful morning. Seen 4 different bucks and straight up missed one of them. Sure was nice though. Didn't hear a bunch of shots either.


----------



## Marsupial

Saw five does two bucks this morning and five does with a nice little 2.5 yr old seven. Saw chasing, grunting and watching him make rubs and a scrape. deer were eating acorns this morning and saw them in food plot this morning. one other thing exciting I saw was a covey of about 15 quail. Never seen them here in Wilkes county before. Very good day in the woods!


----------



## deermaster13

We see a cover every once in a while. Always makes my day yo.see them.


----------



## deermaster13

Been quite here. Warm weather today and kinda slow. Got.a few good ones showing up.on camera sniffing around. This year's white oaks are absolutely loaded down. Been awhile since I've seen such a large crop. Well good luck to.y'all here in Wilkes.


----------



## highbeam

Yes, it was a slow weekend and rather warm in the Danburg area of Wilkes County. Did see a few smaller bucks running a couple of does and the does weren't receptive of their motives. The deer numbers are great on my property this year and I have a few good bucks on camera.  My food plots are getting hammered and the oaks are dropping.  Cooler weather forecasted starting on Saturday. The next upcoming weeks will be very interesting. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## deermaster13

Gonna be a good weekend I hope. Been seeing deer on my camera that are cruising thru looking for does. Buddy had one pushing does hard this morning.


----------



## Marsupial

It’s wide open now in Wilkes. Got a small racked 3 1/2 yr old eight point yesterday. Saw bucks cruising in woods from 3pm on. This morning was crazy saw one doe chased hard by a grunting 6 pointer. Then a button head came down same trail grunting. Not sure if he was looking for momma or what. At 10:00 a spike came through, behind him was a big 2 1/2 yr old seven. Then saw a big mature eight. No shot. That same big eight came back through at 10:30 but still no shot.


----------



## deermaster13

Seen chasing yesterday. This morning it was really slow.and quite. Gonna try it from 12-2 and call.It a day. Gonna try it Tuesday morning hope to take a day off


----------



## nikolay1986

This weekend was one of the best since I hunt. A lot of chasing. Big bucks. Beulah area of Wilkes. Shot one 9 pointer on Saturday evening.


----------



## highbeam

Heading back to Danburg in Wilkes County Thursday for the weekend. This past weekend didn't see much.  Just a couple of young bucks and a couple of does.  Had plenty of activity on the cams due to the bright moon we had.  Did see a massive 8 or 10 pt. standing on the side of the road about a quarter of a mile from my gate.  I believe he looked like one I had got on camera before.  Maybe he will make an appearance in my crosshairs. Good luck to all!


----------



## Marsupial

I’m headed back to hunt evening. Cams getting incredible pictures. Many daylight bucks. A new mature buck and lots of pictures of the big one I’m after last night. Feeling good about this afternoons hunt.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I'm across the line in Lincoln Co near Sandtown but I'll be down this weekend for a couple of days.  Things are lining up for some good movement.  Excited to get down and check a cam I've had on a scrape for a couple of weeks.  I have a pic of 1 nice one and neighboring 80 acres had a few nice pics of some deer we share.  Small plots of land so a deer has to potentially dodge a lot of different hunters.


----------



## deermaster13

I live in danburg but own land in sandtown and tignall. Hopefully be a good weekend. i'm about to leave work and taking tomorrow off. been getting some nice ones on camera but only at night.


----------



## sea trout

Our lease is between tignall and rayle.
Had a fun action packed weekend last weekend with small and nice medium sized bucks out chasin and harassin does and eachother. We got a couple of big bucks on camera during the daylight.
I'm very excited about this weekend upcoming! Should be action packed with moon overhead all mornin huntin hours. 
I wish we had a little bit cooler weather for the weekend and next week. But oh well it'll do!
Good luck y'all!!!!!!!


----------



## highbeam

Slow in Danburg area today. Seen 4 does cruising and feeding. No bucks today.


----------



## deermaster13

Slow in danburg, Sandown and to gmail tracts. We seen does And not the first buck. I hadn't caught one on camera all week. I was getting them every night checking does. Didn't hear a lot of shots either. Doubt that I'll even go this afternoon.


----------



## Marsupial

Rut was great up until about mid week. Think they are on lockdown now, should pick back up soon. Did kill a really good nine Wed evening by himself. Most people I’ve talked to hunting Wilkes said it was a slow weekend.


----------



## sea trout

Yep slow weekend for us too.
Most activity we did see was right as walking to mornin hunts or right when time to leave afternoon hunts.


----------



## highbeam

Very slow weekend in Danburg.  All seen were does with no buck activity.  It was slow enough that  it gave me the opportunity to fertilize my food plots before I went home. Try again next weekend.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

saw 3 deer friday morning, one buck responded to my grunt call, and that was it.  warm afternoons were miserable.  BIL killed one of the does I saw friday... nice 110 pounder.  I did see one nice buck running across prater road at 3 in the afternoon on our way to the stands saturday.  had plenty of daylight pics of bucks from the 2 weeks before that.


----------



## Hunt365

Young bucks were running crazy yesterday and this morning. About half were without a girlfriend. Near Crawfordville off 44


----------



## deermaster13

Last couple days the bigger ones showed back up on camera. Even seen a good one OTW to work chasing Monday morning. If any of you hunt Tignall, Sandtown, Danburg area and know of a grey Toyota truck and the owner killed a good one last Friday in the area please send me a P.M. That truck was seen coming off my land with a good one in it last Friday. I'm working on getting more details. Thanks


----------



## highbeam

I am heading back down to Danburg this afternoon for three days starting in the morning.  Wasn't able to hunt any last weekend. A friend sent me a video yesterday of a good eight pt. feeding in a food plot on his land and a large eight pt. was killed on the same property on Tuesday of this week.  His property is just down the road heading toward Sandtown. Looks like the bucks are moving and feeding again in the area.


----------



## cr00241

I hunted the other night and 6 does in the field and no bucks. My buddy did see some chasing Monday evening when he hunted. I am going to go tonight and see what happens.


----------



## cr00241

Hunted last night. Two mature does came and one kept looking back into the thicket. A young 8pt finally came out. He pushed them right along.


----------



## deermaster13

Nothing killed this weekend. Didn't hear half dozen rifle shots all weekend..hardly any shotguns either which I thought q odd. Nothing cruising thru camera checking out does but that's going to change this weekend I bet.


----------



## highbeam

It was a beautiful but slow weekend in Danburg.  Same here, very few shots and not much deer movement.  Did see a few does and a decent buck, from a distance, moving through some big woods.  Did try to call but he wasn't interested and kept right on moving along. I will be back on Thursday or Friday and looks like rain could be in the forecast.


----------



## BowSniper

The farm I hunt is a couple miles on the Washington side of Tignall.  My cameras showed the most rutting activity was October 26 - November 3.  That would put this week as the second best for rutting activity, assuming my cameras weren't lying to me.  We will see.  On October 28, my big boy crossed in front of one of my cameras twice in the daylight.  Once in the morning just after daylight and once at 5pm that afternoon.  Also one more time in the dark at 7:45.  But i wasn't there to enjoy his visit. 

BowSniper


----------



## deermaster13

This weekend should be good for the second phase of the runt. Waiting for the rain to slack up now


----------



## sea trout

Got a nice 8 with my ten yr old Daughter Sunday mornin. Was special gettin it with her.
Our trail cams show the big monter bucks were out the 17th 18th 19th.
Hope we can catch one of the big ones first couple weeks of Dec. Last year we had 2nd rut activity on cameras Dec 12th and days leadin up to it.
Good luck y'all


----------



## deermaster13

Seen a good one running a row last Saturday but couldn't get a shot. Raining pretty good now but supposed to be clear for in the morning. They've finally started hammering food plots. We've really bad a good acorn crop this year.


----------



## sea trout

Spent this weekend at Wilkes co club. BEEN AWAY FOR 2 WEEKS AND WOW OUR FOOD PLOTS HAVE GOT EATEN DOWN QUICK!
My kids n I saw small bucks and does but no bigguns or rut activity. My brother saw a biggun chasin a spike but my bro couldn't get a shot.


----------



## deermaster13

They've been hitting food plots like crazy here recently. In one of them if I didn't have a camera on it you'd think it was hogs doing it.  No big ones visiting that seem interested in does and they are feeding in the plot at night.


----------



## Marsupial

Agree with others that foodplots are the ticket right now. In one plot where I have an exclusion cage, the grass/clover is 12” tall and outside cage the whole plot is mowed to ground. 
My cameras showed a big slack in activity late November but has been increasing December with more and more daylight buck activity. me and son hunted couple evenings ago on a corn feeder and had two spikes and six does around it at once. He was holding out for something bigger but enjoyed the show. Saw one spike chase does, grunting all evening. And the does fought eachother a lot by standing up and kicking. It was as very cool to see all the action.


----------



## deermaster13

Hello.all Wilkes county hunters. We've got rain on a regular basis this month. I'm gonna start planting after probably last week end of September. I've not pulled any cameras get. I have noticed not as many white oaks around my property. Been seeing a few decent bucks on my way to work and have seen some others with some really nice deer on cameras. I know I'm ready for.some cool.weather and stand time.


----------



## cr00241

I am seeing the same with my oaks. I had some decent bucks come through earlier in the year but now all I have on camera is does and fawns. Did some bushhogging and need to spray and get ready for planting.


----------



## deermaster13

Yeah I sprayed last week. Gonna plant around the 25th. Gonna try and go check on a few more spots that have some big white oaks.


----------



## lungbuster123

We sprayed last week and will plant probably mid Sep (weather permitting) hoping for a good year on our new Wilkes lease. Nothing massive on camera but some decent ones so far.


----------



## lungbuster123

When do yall see the best cruising? I'm assuming last week of Oct through the first two weeks of Nov around that area, but just seeing what the more seasoned guys to that area think?


----------



## deermaster13

My best day has been Nov 3 but they usually blow up my camera lost week of Oct. I try really hard not to.work those first few days of Nov.


----------



## highbeam

It was a nice opening bow weekend.  Saw the most deer ever in a day on Saturday on the property.   Saw an abundance of does,  small to medium bucks in size. Never saw any of the larger bucks I have on camera but got busted by a shooter 8 pt. that I never saw or heard him coming. Going to plant this coming Friday but won't be able to get back in the woods until October 2 due to work and commitments. By Oct 2 the plots of Buck forage oats, Abruzzi Rye and Durana clover should be coming up good with adequate rainfall. Cant want and very optimistic about the season.


----------



## deermaster13

The lack of rain has things dried up a around here. I'm gonna plant the rest of my plots this weekend. Luckily though we had a wet summer. Seems to be a good number of my get a in the woods last few weeks.


----------



## lungbuster123

Been a good few weeks so far for us. Deer seen on every trip. We planted a little early on our two small kill plots...they germinated but didn't get near the rain as what was forecasted. We overseeded Sat hoping this week's forecast was accurate. Lots of rubs and a few smaller scrapes popping up in our travel routes. First week of Nov is my short week so I'm going to try my best to get in the woods. We spent all week down at CHOA with our youngest son and he'll be having surgery mid Nov so maybe the good lord will bless me early this year. Either way as long as my boy is healthy after all this I'll be a happy fellow....always next year for the deer but you never know. Happy hunting y'all! Keep us posted on the season!


----------



## deermaster13

Sure been some rain fall these last couple days. If all the seed doesn't get washed away definitely gonna make plots grow. My son in law on the way home last night from.fire station seen 3 small bucks aggravating an old doe so the time is coming soon fellas. Supposed to clear out for the weekend so hopefully I can use the hawken for some fresh meat.


----------



## highbeam

Heading down today for three days at the property.  I usually hunt the whole week of muzzy season just wasn't able to this year.  At least I will get one day in. 

Didn't see much two weeks ago due to the heat and humidity. With this cold front coming through Saturday the woods should be active.   The food plots should also be looking good from all of the rain we had last week. I will update on Monday. Good luck to all!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

lungbuster123 said:


> When do yall see the best cruising? I'm assuming last week of Oct through the first two weeks of Nov around that area, but just seeing what the more seasoned guys to that area think?


My cameras in Wilkes typically go crazy from about the last week of October through the second week of November...a few years the most pics were on November 12-14...but that is also weather dependent and moon dependent...but by Halloween they are rocking...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

highbeam said:


> Heading down today for three days at the property.  I usually hunt the whole week of muzzy season just wasn't able to this year.  At least I will get one day in.
> 
> Didn't see much two weeks ago due to the heat and humidity. With this cold front coming through Saturday the woods should be active.   The food plots should also be looking good from all of the rain we had last week. I will update on Monday. Good luck to all!


Bucks were moving good last Saturday...saw 8 in one sit, my son killed the 8th...


----------



## IIICrkRepr

Deer were up and moving this weekend even though our lease was flooded. Savage Creek flooded out Old Shiloh Church Road, it was closed off all weekend. Water was so bad, we just about floated a Honda 700. My son shot his 1st deer, a young 9pt. Let 2 does walk prior to that. The rest of my crew seen 9 more deer, a couple bear and a few hogs.


----------



## Matt.M

Members saw two different sets of bucks fighting last weekend (10/9-10/10).  It seems like it's a little early but my Son shot a 10 pointer last year chasing on 10/25th.

Getting closer to being the time to be in the woods!


----------



## highbeam

Slow in Wilkes Co this morning. Small basket 8pt. cruising through after sunlight only thing seen. Muggy and no breeze. Ready for the colder weather to hit. They are here, they are ready but, they are still in the shadows.


----------



## deermaster13

Been seeing a lot of scrapes on the ground. Had 11 in a 70 yard section of road bed I seen Tuesday afternoon. Been seeing more on the way to work in the mornings as well so it getting close. Hope to see some good ones here this weekend. Good luck to all this morning. I can't sleep as I'm looking forward to going. All these years and I still love it!


----------



## highbeam

deermaster13 said:


> Been seeing a lot of scrapes on the ground. Had 11 in a 70 yard section of road bed I seen Tuesday afternoon. Been seeing more on the way to work in the mornings as well so it getting close. Hope to see some good ones here this weekend. Good luck to all this morning. I can't sleep as I'm looking forward to going. All these years and I still love it!


I know what you mean. I will be 62 in May and I feel like I’m 25 in spirit. 
Just sat down  in camp. I had a run in with one of the three in the pictures from the previous post. One of them came out right at dark. I could see horns in the scope but couldn’t see the body. I couldn’t take the shot in fairness of possibly not making an ethical kill. Maybe our paths will cross again in the morning. If not, it will be November 3rd through the 10th for a week, before I can make it back in the woods for rut week due to work and commitments. Saw lots of scrapes but not any bucks running does.Wind was rough in the afternoon but it didn’t effect deer movement. Saw deer all afternoon. Wilkes County is looking good in deer numbers and activity so far this season.


----------



## deermaster13

Seen a few this morning. All together between 4 of us we seen 15. Hogs hit my place by my folks house and just about slowed out 4 food plots. Gonna just hunt here at the house in the morning.


----------



## Treelee8181

Good deer movement today on my place but all does and small bucks. No white oaks in these woods. 
Slight uptick in buck movement last few nights hoping for mature bucks coming through soon.


----------



## highbeam

Sunday was a slow morning.  Saw a few does cruising through.  Acorns are falling and the food plots are getting hit hard. Went back through some fawn pics from my cameras in May and calculated a target date of around Nov 6th for the middle of the rut for my area. I will make sure I am in the woods between November 2nd thru  November 10th.  The weather looks good for this time period and believe this year, fingers crossed, we will have a very active rut for the area. The last two years have been weak in Wilkes.


----------



## Treelee8181

Getting depressed at lack of bucks on camera and lack of sign in woods. Most does I’ve ever had on property. Cameras in plots show a family group of does in every single plot each evening but only a couple spikes and four pointers hanging around. 
Moved a camera to an active scrape deep in a thicket last weekend and only been visited by two small bucks. Everyone always says, if you got does, bucks will show. They always have in past. But never took this long.


----------



## mallardsx2

I heard about a buck brought into the taxidermy shop on Sunday afternoon that was from Wilkes County and it was pretty big......VERY big actually.


----------



## deermaster13

hadnt heard of any big ones yet, but don't doubt it.


----------



## Matt.M

Spartan cams are showing a few bucks tending/following does.  Pretty cool to see/hear the video clips with the buck grunting.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Matt.M said:


> Spartan cams are showing a few bucks tending/following does.  Pretty cool to see/hear the video clips with the buck grunting.


Yeah we are seeing the same...love the Spartans!


----------



## Matt.M

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yeah we are seeing the same...love the Spartans!



The downside, is you want to be in the woods now.  We're blowing off sports/school for a Sun/Monday hunt.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Matt.M said:


> The downside, is you want to be in the woods now.  We're blowing off sports/school for a Sun/Monday hunt.


Yeah I'm jammed up and can't get in the woods for a couple of weeks...good luck my man!


----------



## highbeam

Matt.M said:


> The downside, is you want to be in the woods now.  We're blowing off sports/school for a Sun/Monday hunt.



Let us know have your hunt goes this weekend.  I can't get back to Danburg until October 30 due to work. Good luck!


----------



## deermaster13

highbeam said:


> Let us know have your hunt goes this weekend.  I can't get back to Danburg until October 30 due to work. Good luck!


I'll keep an eye on Danburg for yall, every day of the year lol


----------



## highbeam

deermaster13 said:


> I'll keep an eye on Danburg for yall, every day of the year lol


Do you call the “Big D” home?


----------



## deermaster13

highbeam said:


> Do you call the “Big D” home?


Yep sure do.


----------



## north_ga fireman

Got deer moving during the day now off of amity rd.


----------



## highbeam

north_ga fireman said:


> Got deer moving during the day now off of amity rd.


Great news, heading down to Wilkes today for the next 9 days.  The weather forecast looks great for next week.


----------



## deermaster13

Been seeing more bucks on their feet otw to work in the mornings. Gonna try and take some time off at weeks end. This should be good this weekend.


----------



## nikolay1986

Friday and Saturday a lot of movement. Sunday woods were dead.


----------



## deermaster13

We had one decent 8 killed sunday morning. all in all they didn't move like normal. Still a good weekend and saw some chasing by smaller bucks.


----------



## highbeam

Saturday deer movement was good after the rain. Saw plenty of does and small bucks but no shooters. Sunday and this morning was dead. Not seeing much rut activity at all. This season is starting to resemble last years weak rut. The deer are cruising and feeding. Did find a fresh scrape line and moved my climber in the vicinity to it. Hopefully, he will come check it this afternoon. Haven’t heard that much shooting at all this year for some reason in my area. Did hear about a good one was killed about five miles up the road from me. That’s all of the details I got from the gentleman. He thought it was a 10 or 12 point. Good fortunes to all from the woods!


----------



## Howard Roark

Several reports of bucks chasing does this morning.

Member just sent a video of 2 bucks sparing.


----------



## deermaster13

Hadn't pulled cameras get but I've lived here all.my life and got a good feeling about this weekend. I plan on getting off around 3 and being in the woods till Sunday evening. If nothing else we're gonna fill the freezers a little bit.


----------



## deermaster13

Oh...I've seen 3 different bucks hit this week on the roads between Danburg  and Thomson in just 2 days.


----------



## north_ga fireman

hope it's on we have had lots of pictures


----------



## highbeam

I skipped out having Thanksgiving with my wife’s family to hit the stand in Wilkes all day today. Thought I would pull a trick on the deer but the trick was on me. Didn’t see anything this morning or the afternoon. Got dozens of pics of deer activity during the night but not much during the day. If I don’t see much in the morning, I will head back to the upstate of SC and finish putting up the Christmas lights at my house. Looks like the deer have gone nocturnal at my place. Good luck Wilkes County homies!


----------



## Duff

Anymore reports today?


----------



## sea trout

I don't think I've heard the amount of rifle shots in my area of Wilkes co this year like I normally do.
Especially during Thanksgiving week.
Any of y'all notice that also?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Sounded like Fallujah opening day!!!  I would expect there to be fewer shots lately if they were hitting their targets!


----------



## Duff

Yeah. I was there Friday-Sunday.  Didn’t hear that many shots


----------



## highbeam

It has been eerily quiet around Danburg. Didn't hear many shots during muzzleloader week and not many shots opening day of gun season. This gun season up to this point has been real quiet.  The rut was much weaker at my place and also could have been weaker in the surrounding areas to Danburg this year compared to last year.  Seeing plenty of does and small bucks just none of the shooters I have on camera have shown up this year.  This morning a a friend of mine who lives south of Danburg sent me a video of a good size buck running a doe through his back yard with two younger bucks watching.  Secondary rut probably is on for the weekend.  Wish I could be there but have to work this weekend. I will try to post the video from my phone here in a few.


----------



## deermaster13

Really  been quite around Danburg. I've got one that regularly  hits a plot behind my house but as of Tuesday  he hasn't shown any interest in the  does. I'll  pull the  card when I get back  this morning.  I'm hunting g my place in sandtown  this morning and  only  heard one shot. Really  curious  to see what's on camera from this week. I also noticed last weekend  not the first open scrape .


----------



## deermaster13

Pulled carts had a few good ones sniffing around and one big ten that we've never seen before show up.on the 3rd checking around a feeder at night but only once. Other plots just had them slipping thru at night but didn't see any chasing or pushing on any camera. I put some feed out in front of a camera at lunch just to see what happens.this evening and tonight. I'll pull.it mid morning.just to look.


----------



## gacowboy

Does anyone happen to have any contact information for a Legacy Wildlife lease near Tignall called Wooten Gun Club?


----------



## deermaster13

gacowboy said:


> Does anyone happen to have any contact information for a Legacy Wildlife lease near Tignall called Wooten Gun Club?


Try pulling g tax assessor for the tract if you know it and reach out to the owner. Shoot me a pm if it is someone local that owns the property and maybe I know them.


----------



## deermaster13

Season getting closer! This rain has made stuff really grow. I've not seen many white oaks this year while mowing fields. Been seeing a few nice ones on the roads in various places to and from work. I think I'll put a camera or 2 up this weekend.


----------



## IIICrkRepr

Put the cameras out mid-June, whole lots of hogs and bears moving around all times of the day.


----------



## grndhunt10

IIICrkRepr said:


> Put the cameras out mid-June, whole lots of hogs and bears moving around all times of the day.



What part of the county have you been seeing the bears in?


----------



## RatherB

Lots of food for deer this year. Good rain has lots of green. Persimmons looking good muscadines are all over the ground already and white oaks appear to be loaded and will start dropping in October. Am going to try my best to get plots done Friday. Looks like good rain for Saturday bow opener. good luck


----------



## IIICrkRepr

grndhunt10 said:


> What part of the county have you been seeing the bears in?



SW corner of Hwy 96


----------



## Triple C

Would appreciate any updates from you guys in Wilkes on bear sightings for us guys in Oglethorpe County.  We have pics from a member just outside of Maxeys and pics from another member on the broad river.  Was hoping to not have to deal with bears in the near future.  Pigs bad enuf.  Looks like they are coming our way.


----------



## RatherB

I know of a bear seen on trail camera last September on the Wilkes McDuffie line near little river.


----------



## deermaster13

i live around Danburg, have a tract in Tignall, and Aonia, haven't seen any bears on camera in a few years. Acorns look good, im waiting until the 24th to plant the rest of my place. Seen some really nice deer otw back and forth from work. Should be a good season.


----------



## deermaster13

Doesn't look like we will get much rain. Sure need it though. White oaks dropping good now though.


----------



## RatherB

No rain, very dissapointed


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Triple C said:


> Would appreciate any updates from you guys in Wilkes on bear sightings for us guys in Oglethorpe County.  We have pics from a member just outside of Maxeys and pics from another member on the broad river.  Was hoping to not have to deal with bears in the near future.  Pigs bad enuf.  Looks like they are coming our way.


I got a young one year before last just outside Washington...then again last year...first year he went right on by and never seemed to stop on our tract...last year he messed  with one feeder all night but could not figure out how to get it down...haven't seen him since...


----------



## deermaster13

No rain on Tignall\Danburg area. I checked 2 tracts today and that wind we got sure knocked the white oaks down. Ground covered. We have a bumper crop this year.


----------



## highbeam

Checked my place in Danburg on Saturday. There was no rain in the gauge and the food plots are stressed from the lack of moisture. I'm now into the 4th week of no precipitation and there is no rain in the forecast for the next two weeks. Acorns are falling and I have some good deer on camera.  Looking forward to the 15th when we can put the 'smoke pole' to good use.


----------



## Browning Slayer

No rain for us either.

Here's a link to the Airport's weather station and rain gauge. You can monitor it from home. 

https://rainfall.willyweather.com/ga/wilkes-county/washington--wilkes-county-airport.html


----------



## deermaster13

I checked one of my plots yesterday and had a tiny bit of rape coming up but it was in a low spot that must have retained a little dew, it's dry bad.


----------



## IIICrkRepr

Haven't been up since opening weekend but plan on going this weekend for one last archery hunt. We hammered the hogs pretty good during the opener, really allowed the deer to move back in. We lost 4 feeder motors to bears between June and opening weekend. All of our feeders are now at least 20ft off the ground. That seems to have stopped the damage. We still have a sow and cub running around lately, cub doesn't seem to be putting on that much weight. Hoping for some cooler weather.


----------



## Duff

IIICrkRepr said:


> Haven't been up since opening weekend but plan on going this weekend for one last archery hunt. We hammered the hogs pretty good during the opener, really allowed the deer to move back in. We lost 4 feeder motors to bears between June and opening weekend. All of our feeders are now at least 20ft off the ground. That seems to have stopped the damage. We still have a sow and cub running around lately, cub doesn't seem to be putting on that much weight. Hoping for some cooler weather.



Interesting. Where you located in Wilkes Co?


----------



## IIICrkRepr

Duff said:


> Interesting. Where you located in Wilkes Co?


Off Hwy 96, in the Ocmulgee corridor


----------



## RatherB

IIICrkRepr said:


> Off Hwy 96, in the Ocmulgee corridor


 
That would be Wilkinson county right? Not Wilkes county


----------



## IIICrkRepr

RatherB said:


> That would be Wilkinson county right? Not Wilkes county



Don’t I feel the fool, thought Wilkes was short for Wilkinson, I’m actually In Twiggs.


----------



## RamseyWC

Well I made what I thought was a good bow shot on a buck at 60 ft.  It landed an inch or two higher than I would have liked but it should have been a solid lung shot on the left side.  He ran off with my arrow still in him and I tracked him for about 300 feet before the blood stopped.  I never found the arrow and never found any places  where it looked like he laid down either.  I heard a few rifle shots around me not too long after, so hopefully someone finished him off.  I hate to think he went to waste or is wandering around with an arrow in him.  If anyone sees a good buck around Metasville Road with an orange illumi-nock on his left side, let me know.  Hope you all had better luck then me so far.


----------



## highbeam

RamseyWC said:


> Well I made what I thought was a good bow shot on a buck at 60 ft.  It landed an inch or two higher than I would have liked but it should have been a solid lung shot on the left side.  He ran off with my arrow still in him and I tracked him for about 300 feet before the blood stopped.  I never found the arrow and never found any places  where it looked like he laid down either.  I heard a few rifle shots around me not too long after, so hopefully someone finished him off.  I hate to think he went to waste or is wandering around with an arrow in him.  If anyone sees a good buck around Metasville Road with an orange illumi-nock on his left side, let me know.  Hope you all had better luck then me so far.



Ramsey, i wouldn't dwell on this to much losing a deer does happen.  If I was to take a poll on this forum, I bet 75% to 80 % of the hunters on here would admit losing a deer to a unforeseen circumstance.  This would include me.  

My advice to you would be shoot, shoot and shoot your bow again to get that confidence back and check to see if any of your pins need to be adjusted. Today, if you have time, go back out to the area you last found blood and walk the area again, to see if you might have missed something from the day before.  Look in thick areas that the deer might have went into to lay down.  You very well could find the arrow pulled out and a new blood trail to work with, or find the deer itself expired. Areas with water, you could find him expired there. No harm in going back to recheck the area again.  I wouldn't think the deer would be to far from the last spot you found blood. Just my two cents. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## highbeam

How did the week-end gun opening in Wilkes go?  I wasn't able to hunt this week- end but was able to hunt the last day of muzzy week on Friday.  Was fortunate enough to take a fat doe to put in the freezer.   Acorns were falling on Friday but it is extremely dry. Creeks and streams are getting low. I can't make it back down to Danburg until November 2 because of work and I will stay a week for the rut.  I pray that we will get some rain by then.

Heard a big 10 point was killed in the River Rd. area.  North West of Tignall.  Newford Creek Outdoors has a picture of the buck on their facebook page. The buck weighed well over 200 lbs. There are plenty more like him in the woods in Wilkes County.


----------



## RamseyWC

highbeam said:


> How did the week-end gun opening in Wilkes go?  I wasn't able to hunt this week- end but was able to hunt the last day of muzzy week on Friday.  Was fortunate enough to take a fat doe to put in the freezer.   Acorns were falling on Friday but it is extremely dry. Creeks and streams are getting low. I can't make it back down to Danburg until November 2 because of work and I will stay a week for the rut.  I pray that we will get some rain by then.
> 
> Heard a big 10 point was killed in the River Rd. area.  North East of Tignall.  Newford Creek Outdoors has a picture of the buck on their facebook page. The buck weighed well over 200 lbs. There are plenty more like him in the woods in Wilkes County.



There was lots of good movement this past weekend.  I saw several bucks following does, and we've had some bucks fighting on camera.  It looks like the bachelor groups are now broken up, and the bucks are pursuing the ladies to persuade them into estrus. Lots of daytime movement with the cooler weather, unlike years past where a hot Fall would make them basically nocturnal.  Hopefully the mild weather will continue, and the mornings/evenings will continue to be full with moving deer.  The two I was hunting with both took a buck, and our neighbor across the field came away with one also.  All in all, it was a great weekend for hunting - just wish mine had fallen where I could find him!


----------



## Judge

RamseyWC said:


> There was lots of good movement this past weekend.  I saw several bucks following does, and we've had some bucks fighting on camera.  It looks like the bachelor groups are now broken up, and the bucks are pursuing the ladies to persuade them into estrus. Lots of daytime movement with the cooler weather, unlike years past where a hot Fall would make them basically nocturnal.  Hopefully the mild weather will continue, and the mornings/evenings will continue to be full with moving deer.  The two I was hunting with both took a buck, and our neighbor across the field came away with one also.  All in all, it was a great weekend for hunting - just wish mine had fallen where I could find him!


Dilane hunt this week near Waynesboro.  I hope it continues like your report.


----------



## Judge

RamseyWC said:


> There was lots of good movement this past weekend.  I saw several bucks following does, and we've had some bucks fighting on camera.  It looks like the bachelor groups are now broken up, and the bucks are pursuing the ladies to persuade them into estrus. Lots of daytime movement with the cooler weather, unlike years past where a hot Fall would make them basically nocturnal.  Hopefully the mild weather will continue, and the mornings/evenings will continue to be full with moving deer.  The two I was hunting with both took a buck, and our neighbor across the field came away with one also.  All in all, it was a great weekend for hunting - just wish mine had fallen where I could find him!


Dilane hunt this week near Waynesboro.  I hope it continues like your report.


----------



## deermaster13

Opening weekend was good and bad deer in camera. Last couple weeks been slow. Warm weather and tons of white oaks on my places have slowed it down tremendously. Haven't been seeing as many back.and forth to work either. Usually take days off but haven't burned any days because it has been slow.


----------



## highbeam

Got good dear on camera but a slow day today. All the mast is gone at my place and  the deer are hitting hard what’s left of the food plots, due to the drought. Hunting the next seven days looking for the big one to show up. Good luck to all!


----------



## RatherB

I believe we are in lockdown phase. 4 of us hunting no one has seen a deer. No deer on any trail cams since last night. Very few shots considering first rifle doe day of season.


----------



## deermaster13

Been sporatic...movement definitely off.


----------



## RatherB

Action picked back up around Nov 7th. I killed a monster 10 point Nov 9th and wife killed another mature 10 on the 11th. 
Mine was running a doe, hers was cruising.


----------



## dawg

RatherB said:


> Action picked back up around Nov 7th. I killed a monster 10 point Nov 9th and wife killed another mature 10 on the 11th.
> Mine was running a doe, hers was cruising.


Can we see pics


----------



## RatherB

dawg said:


> Can we see pics


----------



## RatherB

Not saying where but the big 10 came off public land in Wilkes co


----------



## RamseyWC

Congrats man, that is a fantastic looking 10 point! I hope he is going up on your wall!


----------



## chpeterson

Wow great Buck ! Looks like you took him to Newford Creek Processor, great folks ! My farm is near there


----------



## RamseyWC

Well I hope everyone had a good season.

My father-in-law was in the woods this morning and had some success.  
I posted opening weekend about a buck I put an arrow in and who we tracked but never found. As the FIL was cleaning and processing his deer this morning, he found a G5 Montec broadhead lodged between the right scapula and rib cage, which is consistent with the shot I took. 

This buck was less than a few hundred feet from where I shot him in October, which surprised me as I thought he would have steered well clear of the area.  The shaft had worked its way unscrewed from the broadhead and he had a pocket of fat formed around it. When he stepped out this morning, he wasn't limping and looked to be in good health otherwise. 

I'm grateful he didn't suffer a worse fate, and it's certainly been a lesson to me to keep practicing.

I thought some of you might like the update.


----------

